# Sticky  Useful Websites



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Useful and Informative Continental Websites.* Author = Autostratus.

Many of you will already know and use the websites listed below but I thought it might be useful to list them in one place for you to download if you wish.

Most of them are French but others are for Belgium, Germany, the Netherlands, Italy, Spain, Sweden and Portugal.

http://archiescampings.eu/eng2/ (Download free P.O.I.s Europe)
 http://users.telenet.be/leo.huybrechts/00frame.htm  (Campsites near major roads. Europe)

Translation  

http://trans.voila.fr/traduction_voila.php
http://babelfish.yahoo.com/
http://www.online-translator.com/site_translation.aspx

France  

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm
http://p.t.l.free.fr/aires/menuaire.htm
http://campingcar.enliberte.free.fr/
http://campingcar.enliberte.free.fr/03_franc/03c_fr-d.htm
http://www.eurocampingcar.com/
http://www.airecampingcar.com/ 
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/clomb/index.htm
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jean-pierre.rossi/
http://guy.troll.free.fr/
http://campingcar.surlenet.free.fr/
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/voyage.camping.car/
http://lsinzelle.free.fr/
http://www.autocaravane.org
http://www.ffcc.fr/47/html/la-federation/parutions.aspx#P14 (FFCC site with some useful don=wnloadable information)

http://www.francecamping.com/index.php?&langue=en
http://www.campingfrance.com/

http://www.parcs-naturels-regionaux.tm.fr/fr/decouvrir/parcs.asp (Regional Parks)
http://naturellementvotres.chez-alice.fr/

http://www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/ (Road info across France)
http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/preparatives/vehicle-classification.html
http://www.autoroutes.fr
http://www.elbruz.org/eroads/AGR_2.htm (International E-road Network)
http://www1.securiteroutiere.gouv.fr/signaux/default.asp (French road signs etc)
http://www.education.gouv.fr/pid184/le-calendrier-scolaire.html (France. School holidays up to 2010)
http://www.france-codepostal.fr/en/ (France. Find a post code/town/region)

Germany  

http://www.reisemobil-international.de/bordatlas2/
http://touring24.info/index.asp (Stellplatz plus stops elsewhere in Europe)

Belgium

http://tinyurl.com/8a9d2
http://users.pandora.be/leo.huybrechts/camp1.htm
http://www.motorhomeworld.be/

The Netherlands  

http://www.campercontact.nl/

Spain  

http://www.vayacamping.net/areas.asp?par1=4&lang=en
http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php
www.autocaravanas-etapas-en-libertad.com
www.viajarenautocaravana.com 
www.campinguia.com
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php (Spain and Portugal)

Portugal  

www.roteiro-campista.pt
http://www.vayacamping.net/portugal/index.asp?lang=en
http://www.gekkoportugal.com/central portugal.htm
http://www.campingcarportugal.com/index2_uk.htm

Italy  

http://www.turismoitinerante.com/sostare.shtml
http://www.camperonline.it/
http://www.federcampeggio.it/defaultbis.html
http://www.camping.it/
http://www.areatransit.it/index_eng.php
http://www.caravanecamper.it/areeindex.php?PHPSESSID=27853ca77bf509f194abf10709cdf019
www.assocampi.it 
www.pleinair.it 
http://www.camperweb.it/club/cino/cino_sosta/elenco_sosta.htm
http://utenti.lycos.it/amicidifrankia/camperservice/sicilia.htm

Sweden  

http://www.husvagnochcamping.se/ovrigt/article155036.ece
http://www.camping.se/templates/start____320.aspx
http://www.swedishcampingsites.com/
http://www.campingcompass.com/camping/sweden

http://www.bdauncey.eclipse.co.uk/czech rep.htm (Europe and includes Poland and the Czech Republic)


----------

